
Platform building growth strategies and economics - chriscls
https://medium.com/@smitty/what-i-learned-from-100-s-of-hours-studying-platform-businesses-platform-growth-tactics-part-2-aa140a5dd3d4#.trdt5wod4
======
chriscls
Author here, I wrote this to consolidate a bunch of research I was doing
related to strategy while at Segment. If you have any feedback on format,
concepts, etc, please share. Thanks!

